# Identify this plant please



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

http://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj639/bnpictures/dart frogs/Canonxti1002.jpg:D


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

99% sure that is a begonia... pretty sure Rob, LittleFrog has it and knows the name... I just cant remember what he said it was, was going to try to get some next time I was at his place though...


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

It's Begonia partita


----------



## ben96 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh cool! Thanks


----------

